# Generic Accutane- Claravis?



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, not sure where i should of put this thread, but this seemed to be the best section. 

Going to get Lab Tests tomorrow for an accutane prescription. Im going to be smart, save some money and buy the generic kind which is more than half the price. Walmart wants $290 for only 30 pill @ 40mgs..fucking joke!! It is generic!! come on now!! Who the fuck has that much to throw down for 30 pills! $20 a pill!!! 

2nd month, my doc wants to up me to 120mgs/ed, about $900 a month and $90 per day for 3 pills. fucking joke..really!!?!?? Either, you have a shit load of money, of your skin is fucked!?


Does anyone know a LEGIT site i can get REAL cheap Claravis(generic accutane)? 

Thanks


----------



## ThePunchSmith (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude...no. So much no. Accutane is terrible, it's gonna be murder on your body man. Do some research on the sides, it's not worth it at all. Look into b5 megadosing man, seriously. I was perscribed accutane and got off that stuff, got some b5 and within a month (I took an assload of b5) my skin was clearer than it was on accutane with no sides. Well except for better fat metabolism and increased test according to charles poliquin.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

ThePunchSmith said:


> Dude...no. So much no. Accutane is terrible, it's gonna be murder on your body man. Do some research on the sides, it's not worth it at all. Look into b5 megadosing man, seriously. I was perscribed accutane and got off that stuff, got some b5 and within a month (I took an assload of b5) my skin was clearer than it was on accutane with no sides. Well except for better fat metabolism and increased test according to charles poliquin.



The kid isn't even old enough to drink and he's already got acne so bad from AAS usage that he needs accutane? Fucking twat, you're the reason steroids get a bad rep. 

i recommend buckshot for your acne good sir.


----------



## ThePunchSmith (Apr 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> the kid isn't even old enough to drink and he's already got acne so bad from aas usage that he needs accutane? Fucking twat, you're the reason steroids get a bad rep.
> 
> I recommend buckshot for your acne good sir.



bam! Roasted 'im!


----------



## Samw100 (Feb 16, 2013)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Hi, not sure where i should of put this thread, but this seemed to be the best section.
> 
> Going to get Lab Tests tomorrow for an accutane prescription. Im going to be smart, save some money and buy the generic kind which is more than half the price. Walmart wants $290 for only 30 pill @ 40mgs..fucking joke!! It is generic!! come on now!! Who the fuck has that much to throw down for 30 pills! $20 a pill!!!
> 
> ...



I know this thread is a year old and not even sure if you still need them, but from what I know, no online pharmacies sells Claravis. It's usually an Indian brand (which is cheap) or Roccutane, which is the brand name in the UK, but they can be a bit pricey even online.

If you have to get Claravis, last I remember, some people on topix have a script for them and will try to sell leftovers after they don't need it anymore. Whether or not you can trust them is all on you though.


----------

